
Popcorntime.sh site owned by MPAA to track movie pirates - SteveBash
https://www.reddit.com/r/PopcornTimeCE/comments/46acve/warning_popcorntimech_owned_by_mpaa_to_track/
======
bikamonki
I wonder, if this thing plays torrents why can't it get the torrent's database
the same way and be done using a centralized hosting?

